

[India]: Top Places to Work/Intern at in India? - enterneo

I have been looking at various academic/industrial research institutes to intern and eventually work at in India, would love to have a nice compilation sorted by votes!
======
devmonk
Thinking out of the box, I say work in the U.S. Odds are it your living
conditions will be better. That's not an uninformed slight against India, but
I think unless you have money in India, it is fairly factual. You can work
harder than U.S. citizens in the U.S. and as long as your U.S. English is
fairly good, you should go far, if you can find jobs that support your visa or
better yet can find someone to sponsor your green card. If you don't have the
opportunity to come to the states though, I apologize.

------
bosky101
startups from india that can work out of two pizza's & are intern friendly
include:

hover.in paisa.com wooqer.com tringme callgraph voicetap wingify muziboo
tenmiles orangescape blu inagist wisdomtap touchmagix

also see [http://www.quora.com/Startups-in-India/What-are-the-
fastest-...](http://www.quora.com/Startups-in-India/What-are-the-fastest-
growing-web-startups-in-India) , hellointern , sutrajobs

~B

